# 6 cylinder spring in a 4 cylinder?



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey guys I just got my 7'6" sport duty. I don't want the jeep to sag so badly so what can I do to help it. I don't like the idea of airbags. I was thinking maybe put springs in from a Jeep Rubicon with the 6 cylinder. Any opinion. Other options?


----------



## redoak (Jan 28, 2009)

Read this thread: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=66299&highlight=jeep+wrangler+air+shocks
I have air shocks on my '97 Wrangler with a 7' Hiniker.

Redoak


----------

